
Cool Spotify Excel Dashboard - slowhand09
https://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/dijpm0/oc_my_spotify_excel_dashboard/
======
slowhand09
This is a really cool dashboard. The creator posted a video on youtube showing
how he did it. Unfortunately it isn't live data, but requires some manual
massaging to get the data in the form needed. Still worth a watch.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwnHoaY2hEk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwnHoaY2hEk)

